# Fake plant stuck in P's ass



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

He ate a bit of the plastic plants and has had it stuck there for 2 days now... I thought it would just pass but its still there.

You guys think I should pull it out or wait a little more and let nature take its course????









View attachment 54824


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

i say u wait and let nature take its course


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## Buff Canuk (Nov 29, 2004)

are you serious


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Ooooh, that might be a long one too







Umm, maybe you could start pulling if it's not out after another few days. I hope that's it's not jagged and punctures or scrapes the lining of the anus when it is being pulled out.







That could easily cause an infection if that happened. Let us know what you decide, and how it goes.








~Taylor~


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

yep its in there


----------



## xtreme_s10 (Mar 14, 2005)

I decided to try and get it out.. Gave it a little pull and it was out.

Dont think i hurt him, but it was in there pretty good. He's a little stressed at the moment









Does everyones P's eat plants, I had 4 RBP'S years ago and they would sometimes eat the plants too.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

i had a sick p with fungus ina 10 gallon and he bit the ends of of all the leaves on my fake plants 
dont think he actually ingested any but he tore them plants up 
later


----------



## sprtslvr785 (Mar 3, 2005)

Im sorry but I almost choked on my cereal when I read that. Good luck with that one. Maybe its just feeling horny or something....


----------



## lalalalalalala (Mar 19, 2005)

erm i wouldnt worry much, my piranhas use to eat a shitload of fake plants, n they still do, i guess they enjoy having plastic sticking outta their anals.
just feed them normally.. whats inside will eventually push the green thing out.
to be hoenst tho, ive never seen sucha big leave stuck in an ass like that.


----------



## Scolopendra (Feb 24, 2005)

xtreme_s10 said:


> He ate a bit of the plastic plants and has had it stuck there for 2 days now... I thought it would just pass but its still there.
> 
> You guys think I should pull it out or wait a little more and let nature take its course????
> 
> ...


Ilfd just keep an eye on him, if he starts going down hill isolate em with antibiotics....







Hope he learned his lesson....


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

Wow, man. Never had that happen to me. Glad I don't have to mess with my Piranha's butthole...haha.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2005)

:laugh:

--Dan


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

I have never seen that before, pretty damn funny since everything "came out" alright


----------



## Playboydontcurr (Feb 24, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> lining of the anus
> [snapback]955579[/snapback]​


HA! he said anus, also thats a fucked up story. If any p-fury member gets anything stuck in their bum they know who to go to for help


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

god dam thats too funny
you should feed him more


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Playboydontcurr said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > lining of the anus
> ...


Real mature


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)




----------



## Azeral (Dec 28, 2004)




----------



## btbudd (Apr 5, 2005)

wow. I def had to look at that pic twice.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

good job operating, Dr Xtreme


----------



## fredweezy (May 27, 2004)

Don't worry about it you just got a new variant pygocentres faggotis, sweet fish... always trying to put things up its own ass tho.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

I WAS going to buy a couple fake plants for my tank.... Reading this topic has definitly changed my mind.


----------



## kamath (Feb 11, 2005)

Some Piranha's are nutz man. If your piranha has started munchin on the plastic plants then he's not going to stop. I've lost a p becuz of that.

Mine just ate bits off at the end and started getting spazz attacks eventually. I'm guessing he was doing that to dislodge it from his intestines or something.. must have been stuck in there. Anyway, so i quarantined him and all he did after that was throw up these plastic leaves. He threw up for 3 days straight.. and I tried everything. Probably would have kept throwing up if he was still alive.

I still have plants with my new P's but these guys are a little smarter. Thy don't spare the live plants though. I see it floating up top everymorning









Hope this helps..


----------



## A-D-D (Feb 3, 2005)

my dog once had a 18" tube sock stuck hanging out of his ass.I held the sock down with a rake,and then threw his favorite ball ,when he ran to get it , it pulled right out of his ass.......little off topic,but this post reminded me of it.


----------



## BigChuckP (Feb 9, 2004)

A-D-D said:


> my dog once had a 18" tube sock stuck hanging out of his ass.I held the sock down with a rake,and then threw his favorite ball ,when he ran to get it , it pulled right out of his ass.......little off topic,but this post reminded me of it.
> [snapback]972679[/snapback]​


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

A-D-D said:


> my dog once had a 18" tube sock stuck hanging out of his ass.I held the sock down with a rake,and then threw his favorite ball ,when he ran to get it , it pulled right out of his ass.......little off topic,but this post reminded me of it.
> [snapback]972679[/snapback]​


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

maybe he like how it feels.

or better yet likes when u have to touch him down there to free it, me thinks u have a fish that cant decide if it wants to lay eggs or fertilize them


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

damn ive never seen a more funny picture or title on this site LMAO


----------

